# samco super mason



## Shagnasty (Dec 15, 2006)

i dug this back in the canal a few days ago prob. nothing good but i had not seen it before so i thought i would put it up       i figure it was someone that ball bought out along the line but let me know if i  am wrong[]


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 15, 2006)

this guy came out a few minutes later     i like this one    it looks a little older and cleaned up good    its got some swrills and lines through it    anything good?
 thanks all         shagnasty


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 15, 2006)

pic


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2006)

They are both common but I would hang on to them. The Atlas is very cool and the Samco, supposed to be very common but I aint seen any just layin around, is hard to get down here.


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 15, 2006)

thanks for the info cap i figured they were nothing great but they are keepers for sure
 gota finish gitin the crud out of the samco its some nasty stuff[:'(]
 its been really nice here in central ohio the last few days and i was going to go and dig a little bit........but i think i am going to go do this instead![][][]

 later          shagnasty


----------



## capsoda (Dec 15, 2006)

Boy, That mound is not a buried trash heep is it.  []


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 15, 2006)

perhistoric trash mound mabey[]    its a indian mound prob. a siginal mound its on top of a hill and it gives a nice 360 from the top    there are a lot of mounds in newark all over the licking valley   if i cant find bottles i look for arrowheads


----------



## huffmnd (Dec 16, 2006)

Indian mound is just exactly what I was gonna say and a heck of a mound too. Do they let you dig them there? I know here in Tennessee if you dig one you had best hope that you don't get caught, big fines and a bit of jail time which is never any good.


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 16, 2006)

as far as i know they would cuff and stuff you pretty quick if you dug into a still standing one      many of the big mound complexes are parks now so no diging there
 but i know where some smaller stand alone mounds were just plowed over in fields and i can walk the fields all i want[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't mind walk some fields with ya. I can be out there in two hours. you just let me know.


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 21, 2006)

hey zane sounds good but i think we are out of good weather this year    it will have to wait for spring     they will git a good plow on and we can hit it then   mabey we can trade[]    jguis and i want to come over and dig the motherload yard with you sometime      let me know whats up man

 later        shagnasty


----------



## Brains (Dec 21, 2006)

hey, any bottle marked SUPER must command some respect[] cool jar


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Shag, I'd be more than happy to host a dig over here in the "yard". There's still plenty left to dig there too. The more the merrier! I hear it's going to be 50 degrees on Saturday, (hint hint).


----------



## Shagnasty (Dec 22, 2006)

brains      thanks man       

 zane      let me shoot a pm to jguis and see if he can come out and play sat.    we will see whats up           thanks for the invite           later    shagnasty


----------

